# '69 side "G T O" signs



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

Regarding the "G T O" signs on the sides behind the front wheels, I have seen them offered in both metallic emblem and decal for 69. But which is correct for '69? I would guess emblems but I'd like to get confirmation.

Thanks! Dave


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The 69 had metal emblems, but I believe the 68 was the first to use a decal.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'68, the decal was used on the rear fender by the side marker.....


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Any correct 69 will have metal badges, not decals


----------



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

Glenn's Goat said:


> Any correct 69 will have metal badges, not decals


OK I'll get a set of metal badges.. thanks!!!

Next question... 

Does anyone have some exact badge location information they could share?


----------



## Glenn's Goat (Sep 7, 2010)

Rodango said:


> OK I'll get a set of metal badges.. thanks!!!
> 
> Next question...
> 
> Does anyone have some exact badge location information they could share?


You may want to poke around on the Year One site. They have alot of good info. Also there is a good soft covered restoration book for GTO's. Im sure you car get good info about placement there.


----------



## D1147 (Sep 3, 2009)

Also the bar on the metal emblem should be painted body color to be correct.


----------



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

Glenn's Goat said:


> You may want to poke around on the Year One site. They have alot of good info. Also there is a good soft covered restoration book for GTO's. Im sure you car get good info about placement there.


OK I poked around the Year One site and found an article which said there are no factory drawings of the side GTO badge positions. They went on to say the way to do it is to find someone with a like car and get measurements. So does anyone have a '69 with known-to-be factory installed emblems who wouldn't mind giving me some measurements and possibly a photo? Thanks! 

The article also discussed using the pins for mounting the emblems vs. using heavy duty double-back tape. They were of the feeling that you don't want to drill holes there and invite rust. They recommended removing the pins and using the double-back tape. Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

going through similar right now on my LeMans; no templates available that I know of.

Before buying a copy, does anyone have the 1967 Tempest/Lemans GTO Assembly Manual, and if so, does it have emblem location templates/diagrams?


----------



## fst64_v8pwr (Sep 17, 2010)

Year one has a great technical dept too for questions!


----------



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

fst64_v8pwr said:


> Year one has a great technical dept too for questions!


YEARONE technical department is on the record stating they don't have good location data for '69 side emblems.

So how about it guys? If one or more of you have a '69 with factory placed side emblems, I'd sure appreciate some measurements and photos. Or at least a photo showing the emblem with a ruler on top of it so I can figure the measurements out.

Thanks!


----------



## PyrateDave (Aug 6, 2010)

I just ordered a set from Ames Performance Engineering (www.amesperformance.com); you could check with their tech department. 

I'm sort of in the same boat as you; had to repair the driver's side front lower fender and lost the mounting holes. I can try to take some measurements of the existing holes on the passenger side and post them.


----------



## Rodango (Sep 6, 2010)

PyrateDave said:


> I can try to take some measurements of the existing holes on the passenger side and post them.


YES PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!! arty:


----------

